# Poem about Misty (a friend wrote)



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

From the first sight of you Misty I knew
That of course I was in love with you
I watched you from the stable door
And began to love you even more
But see I'm not a horse like you
I'm the girl who looks after you
As you may know my name is Roz
And looking after you is my job
And even when you're old and weak
Your future with me is far from bleak


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, very good!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww i really like that!


----------

